# negative icsi/ivf june 2010



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi just had our 1st ivf with icsi , and got a , started bleeding yesterday, feel devasted, rang jph hospital norfolk, we can try again in 6 months, what do you all do when it goes wrong, i'm trying to keep busy and throw myself into weight loss, give me something to focus on.x


----------



## Tishcam (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Angela,
So sorry to hear about your BFN. It all seems so unfair doesn't it?

My best advice to you  is doing ecxactly what you are doing - pick yourself, dust yourself off & plan for the next cycle.  You already have got a timescale and a plan, which is the best therapy for dealing with all of this. I am sure the JPH will help you through this. I work there and had a few of my scans there for my last cycle & they seem lovely, but this an emotional killer of a journey, and you will need every bit of strength to get through it.

You have got there once before, so keep the faith & you will get there again, maybe jus a little slower than you were hoping :-(

WIshing you all the very best
Love & hugs Tish xxxxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks tish, yes JPH have ben lovely, you just so hope its going to work 1st time, its such an emotional rollercoaster.x


----------

